# Keeping wa marbled velvet geckos



## crocka79 (Apr 26, 2011)

hi i have kept small skinks and local adelaide geckos in the past and i am now looking at purchasing a couple of wa marbled velvet geckos.

would like to have a go at breeding them at some stage so i kno i need a day/night thermostat,heaterpad. do i really need any lighting for these guys?

also would like to hear from anyone who has or does keep these as pets on best temp settings, how many i can keep in one tank etc, just general information really
ive had a bit of a search around the forum but i may have missed information im after.
not sure on scientific name but adults are a golden yellow/brown quite thickset

any info would be great cheers trev


----------



## crocka79 (May 26, 2011)

so............ finished my aquarium setup making a new lid out of 19x19 aussie oak, made up 2 frames stapled fly screen on top of bottom frame then screwed top frame onto bottom firmly securing fly screen in place fits firmly on tank nice and square so no escapees!

Got 21 watt heater pad with thermostat set on 30 degrees

4 juveniles arrived wed night, and setteling in nicely. there awesome looking already and big for there age luv em!

might look at getting one of those rock wall backings also in the near future


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 26, 2011)

Pics??


----------



## crocka79 (May 27, 2011)

had some slate lying around so slapped this one together












also started on the fake rock wall background, First 2 grout coats have been applied over the last 2 days looking good so far


----------



## J-A-X (May 30, 2011)

looking good ! make sure you check out some of the paint tips and hints http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/hints-tips-painting-431/ and make it really come to life


----------



## crocka79 (May 30, 2011)

thanks jax, will do


----------



## BurtonReptiles (May 30, 2011)

this looks so good


----------



## richoman_3 (May 30, 2011)

amazing !!!


----------



## crocka79 (May 30, 2011)

thanks guys, a little time consuming but hopefully worth it! mrs wasnt too happy bout cutting the foam on the kitchen table though.......ha ha
thanks to mad 4400 and jax for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## J-A-X (Jun 1, 2011)

a hacksaw blade works well on foam, or an El Cheapo fine serated kitchen knife (dont use the one in the kitchen unless you want it used on YOU). but the kitchen table probably isn't a good idea.


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 1, 2011)

meh, i didnt make too much mess as i used a stanley knife blade, and cleaned up what little mess there was.
at least i was still around and didnt have to dissapear into the shed for hours lol.
the foam i used was packing from a tv,alot of big chunks so using the stanley knifes blade i was able to cut nice clean square pieces for the back then glue together, hacksaw blade wouldve been quicker but more messy due to the serated edge.
5th and last coat applied tonight trip to bunnings tommorrow night for liquid sandstone!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 4, 2011)

Looking good Crocka!
I bought a handheld vac for the foam balls, wish I had of got it before I spread foam from the shed to the bedroom.


----------



## spiderdan (Jun 4, 2011)

Love WA Marms Here are mine.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome yellow around the eyes
How big is that enclosure?
I would like to build an enclosure and get some of these guys (as soon as I finish every other job/project)


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 4, 2011)

There such a nice gecko there a couple rooming around my friend place havent been out for a bit probley cause i coldness?. But that is a very good enclouser i like how you made you top lid i didnt think of making one of those instead i have been looking for months for a lid for a 2ft tank looking foward to seeing more pictures looking great.


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 4, 2011)

The lid cost me about 24 dollars and that was using stainless steel screws which u dont really need lol, pretty easy just use the tank as your jig, as in hold timber in place around tank when drilling pilot holes and screwing so its nice and tight and square, hard to explain but i hope thats a good enough explanation.
have started on the liquid sandstone coats and as mad4400 said in his post its not easy to work with especially with lots of detail and tight spots. next time around i would exagerate cracks and crevices so they turn out better. 
overall pretty happy with it
cheers


----------



## bucket (Jun 4, 2011)

i got two wa marble geckos for breeding. i got them i a 45x45x60 exo terra. 
I put the light on some times and use a 15watt heat matt. they don,t come out when the lights on waste of time with a uv light

View attachment 203935
View attachment 203936


----------



## Sarah (Jun 4, 2011)

they dont need a uv at all.

if you want to see them out more i think perhaps you could add some more cover just an idea.


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 4, 2011)

*update*

Love the coloration on em, cant wait till mine get there full color.
i wont be bothering with a light even without one now during the day they arent coming out at all.
heaps of hides for them, the slate one i made is flavour of the week at the moment there bumming it lol

finished doing the coats of liquid sandstone, i purchased desert gold for my wall just used a 30mm paint brush and dabbed it on.
would have to say tile grout is alot easier to use.








also picked up another tank on weekend for $60! already made a lid for it



dont think i will add any color as it looks pretty good as is

making a background for the 4 foot tank now, this time ile try just grout and then paint, found some artificial moss too that looks pretty good


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 19, 2011)

*finished*


made another fake wall for the 4 foot tank, this time just used grout and red oxide coloring followed by grout sealer


the end pieces where one piece quite thick so carved out rocky pattern using a fish scaleing knife which worked really well.


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 24, 2011)

update of first wall


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 24, 2011)

How did you make that lid croka?


----------



## killimike (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, that is some sweet background work. That last one was just with grout over carved styrofoam? Looks fantastic!


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks man! yes just dunlop flexigrout with pva glue mixed in the first couple coats, I also bought some red oxide coloring powder and mixed that into the grout to get the red earth color
followed by grout sealer. yes just regular packaging foam.
just bought a new compound mitre saw the other day and got some wicked pieces in the box! 
that foam cost me $480.00 ha ha

rondo, i used 19x19 mm aussie oak for lid making 2 frames, i alternated the lentgh and width pieces on each frame to give more strentgh and stop twist. as in bottom frame length wise was the length of tank with end pieces 19.5mm longer each end.
then top frame length wise was 19.5mm longer at each end. i added the half mm so its not too tight
i then put tank on flat surface drilled pilot holes with timber in place to make sure its a good fit but not too tight, make sure pilot hole is not too small or you will splt timber,
i just use a larger drill bit the size of the screw head for countersink with tape around it to stop it going to deep.
once your frame is made put your ally flyscreen in place. i cut my flyscreen a few mm smaller than frame then fixed it in place using a staple gun, after that put your 2 frames together and screw together, done.
pm me if ya need more info
i also used a non toxic outdoor furniture oil to seal the timber
cheers


----------



## crocka79 (Jul 22, 2011)

decided to make a stand for the tank, using some old bed slatts i made up a frameView attachment 210446




View attachment 210447


next i fixed some moulded pine around sides,chucked some legs on, a light sand and couple of coats of one step stain and lacquer
View attachment 210450

View attachment 210448
View attachment 210449


----------

